# Class action suit filed



## sexy_roman21 (Apr 21, 2009)

the link is not working!


----------



## maof2girls (Jul 21, 2010)

fixed


----------



## mdgreen68 (May 14, 2009)

I had my HPFP replaced several months back and it failed when I was entering the highway merging into traffic... Not a good feeling and I had to "limp" all the way to the dealer...


----------



## maof2girls (Jul 21, 2010)

join the class action


----------



## maof2girls (Jul 21, 2010)

*Aol news*

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/autos/BMW-lawsuit-sudden-engine-power-failure-class-action/19665321/


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Please post in this thread - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=489840

Thanks,
Tim


----------

